# Audessy DSX Height?



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings, 
Im looking into building a wall unit for my TV, receiver (Marantz SR6004) and a few other source pieces, Blue Ray, maybe my old L.D. player. Im curious if anyone has played with the new versions of Height & width front speakers? The SR6004 doesn't support width speakers, but it does have outputs for the height front speakers. 

I know, I know, wall units look good, but don't generally sound good. But Im going to be putting my big rig Hi Fi in the living room with a projection system and this will be in the family room, used primarily for TV. Im looking at using 5 identical Polk bookshelf speakers for the front L,C,R, + L.H., R.H. This will also be my first Furniture project and I will be looking into putting some sound absorption panels into the front of it to help out, at least to some degree, with front baffle reflections. There's also the W.A.F. (wife acceptance factor) that comes into play here.

Anyway, the manual and Audessy's website call for them to be placed at ceiling level at 45 degrees from the main listening position. Im curious if anyone has played with this new speaker configuration and what their impressions are.

Mike


----------

